# When should we have a chat room open?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We have a chat room and have planned to use it during special events like Charlie Chats or technical forums. My questions is when do you think we should we have the chat room open?

Please vote as this will definitely effect what happens with the chat room.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

How 'bout some suggestions for other special events...

- concerts
- major sporting events
- final episodes
- presidential primaries/debates/elections
- breaking national & world news events

other brilliant ideas......?


Nick :smoking:


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Since this is a DBS board, we should limit a chat room to DBS events... Charlie chats and the like, with no OT posting allowed. ICQ works for those who have a need to ramble.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

_"Charlie chats and the like..."_ C'mon, Neil. You can't _really_ be serious. What about some seriously special _"special events"_

And while E* subs are chatting about Charlie chats and tech forums, what would you have _non_ E* subs and other interested parties do?

Oh, and btw, I've noticed that DBSTalk is much more than just... dbs talk. That's one of the reasons I like it here.

Could it be that your avatar is subtley suggestive of a one-track mind??? :shrug:

The Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I was serious, and I am entitled to my opinion, just as you are.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Keep it open during special events only, otherwise no one will use the message board and DBSTalk will go down the tubes. It's nice to have a message board where you can look back at the posts for future reference whereas you can't do that in a chat room. Sometimes chats go too fast and you can't keep up, and chatrooms are breeding grounds for stupid, pointless arguments.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hey soon DirecTV may have Charlie Chats too. 

I think only for special events and major news stories should the chat be opened.

There is nothing worse then going to a chat room and being the only person there. (Although I probably could hold a good conversation with myself)


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I agree for special events, but have like one day a week where it's open all day for people to chat about DBS in general. That way, both groups of people on these forums get what they want.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...and just what is WRONG with stupid, pointless arguements????

without stupid, pointless arguements, you wouldn't have either congress OR a justice system!!!!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I think that the chat room should be recorded and the transcript posted after any special event chats so nobody misses out on what was said.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

I thought we already had a CHAT ROOM.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

Good one STX Jim stupid pointless arguments = RAGE


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

My experience with chat rooms is poor. They tend to be taken over by as mall group. Having it for special events is great but oddly this thing that logically builds community often interferes with it.


But I vote against the recording of the chat. It tends to inhibit discussion and invariably someone did not know it was being logged etc.


----------



## snagel (Mar 24, 2002)

I honestly believe that the chat line should be open all the time. It would be nice if you could discuss problems with someone while the problem is going on and then get an immediate answer if possible. Then if you don't get the answer to the question you can still post and wait for an answer.

I don't have a computer at home and use one at work. This way if I did post something today maybe I could get the answer now instead of having to wait until I return to work which may be on a normal week 4 to 5 days before I return.

I am a member of other forums where they did have a chat line and it seemed that there was just as posting going on as there always was before. 
It would also be nice if there were private rooms where individuals could visit with one another without totally disrupting the main chat . That way when RAGE and Bogy want to have their discussions and others want to discuss other things dbs related that life can go on.
For what its worth it would also be nice to discuss other things as well, this is where the private rooms would be great.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If anyone has a question they need answered ASAP you can always IM me on Yahoo Messanger my id is scottct1

I for one would rather not keep a Java Chat up on my screen all day waiting for those important questions,

But I do have my IM running most of the time.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would like to help people that have problems since I have experience being a satellite retailer for over three years and having a chat room open. This would mean that a moderator would be needed for that chat room as well. We would need to get attendance numbers up to get enough people in there. dbsforums has a lot of members so it would work good for them but I dont know if there would be enough members on at one time for it to work on this site or not. 

Maybe there should be certain hours during the day reserved for have a chat like two hours at a time such as like 4-6 pm and 8-10 pm or something like that as a example and see what the response is on that and if there is enough demand for that then expand the hours to keep it open more or possibly keep it open all hours.

I know that Pal Talk has some chat rooms that you can start up on your own and moderate with voice chat and everything and its free. Yahoo messenger would be good for that as well, it would be like a conference or a yahoo chat room which could be set up for free as well.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

"That way when RAGE and Bogy want to have their discussions and others want to discuss other things dbs related that life can go on."

Rage and Bogy's post were in a non-dbs forum. If you want everything to be dbs related then don't visit it. It's rather simple.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I can't sleep tonight so I'll give you a preview of what the chat room would be like.

******Scott G enters the room**********

ScottG: Hi guys
Eric: Hi
Rking: How's it going?
Chris B: Howdy
Mark3:16: Hi, welcome
Z'Loth: Hi, what's up.
Markl: Welcome back.
RichW: Howdy, Scott!
Neil: Hi! 
TNGTony: Hiya Hiya Hiya
Mark3:16: Jesus saves!

******Rage enters the room**********

Rage: Hi guys!
ScottG: Hi, Rage
Eric: Hi
Chris B: How's it going?
Rking: Did you see any black helicopters today, Rage?
Mark3:16: How many of you believe that there are black........
RichW: Look at what crawled out of the woodwork.
Rage: Hi Neil, did you ever get out of that whore church?
Neil: Why do you say things that make people hate you?
Markl: How you doing?
Rage: Pretty good guys. It's windier than hell today.
Chris B: Hi, it's 95 here in Texas today.
TNGTony: 75 and humid in Ohio.
RichW: It's raining here for the 37th straight day in Oregon.
Mark3:16: Lets take a poll.


********Bogy enters the room************

Bogy: Hi guys!
ScottG: Hi, Bogy.
Rage: Look what just came out of the woodwork.
RichW: Hi, Bogy, how are you?
Bogy: I'm fine guys, how 'bout you?
Mark3:16: God Bless, Bogy!
TNGTony: What's up, Bogy?
Chris B: Hi Bogy!
b: Rage is stupid!
Scott G: Now lets be nice.
Newbie: Which system should I buy?
TNGTony: sdajfefsdfdfdsufhsdufhadsyfahdsfydghfuysdgfdasyfgdfydgfdyfgdfygsfyudsgfdysufgdsyufgdfyudgfyedsagfuysdagfadsuygfdsuyfasguysgfsgfsydugfudsyagfdsuyfgdauyfgdfuydsguycvadsgyufgaufygdfugdfGFDSAFDASFGSADFGDSFYGSADYFTDASFADSFDSFDSTVCTASDVF
Mark3:16: Which system do all you guys own?
Rage: Welcome, apostate!
Bogy: You don't know a thing about the Bible, Rage!
Rage: You're going to burn in hell.
b: Screw you, Rage!

Rking: Well guys, I'm going to leave now. Bye!
Scott G: Bye, Rking, come back again.
Bogy: Bye
b: GO GO POWER RANGERS!
Rage: Good riddance!
Mark3:16: So God loved the world..................
ChrisB: bye and take care!
Chris B: Mark, this is DBS chat, not christian chat. If you want christian chat then start your own chat room.
TNGTony: C-ya C-ya C-ya
Mark3:16: Bye 
RKing: Don't fly off the deep end, Rage!
Newbie2: Which system should I buy?
TNGTony: Well... fewufsdufhadufhasdufhdfuahdfuadhfsidufhdaiufadshfiuhfsudifhdasiufhsdfiudhfuidfhdiufhasdfiusdahfiusdfhdsiufhadfdfydfudasogbvfydaufbdasyufbdsafyuadbfaoufbdsuyfsdbfouysdabofbasdfbsadfuasdbfasdbfdasfasduoybfadsyf.
Scott G: And don't forget.... asdjfjsdaufahsdfuadhfadufhdsauifoashdfou8ahwefoefhewofheofhdsof8ahwefw8fhwefhwefdsfdsaufhadsoufhfoiusadhfdusihfdsufahdasufhasdufhsauhfauds.


************RKing has left the room**********************

****************b has left the room*********************

***************b has entered the room******************

RichW: Well guys, I'm going to go have dinner now. Bye
Rage: Bye
Scott G: Bye and come again!
Bogy: Bye!
Mark3:16" What's everybody having for dinner?
Chris B: Bye
Markl: Take care!
TNGTony: C-ya C-ya C-ya
Rage: Pizza
Steve M: Bye and take care.
b: Bye all it's time for the WWF to come on MTV
Mark3:16: I'm having burgers tonight.
Scott G: Steak here.
Bogy: I know what Rage's having.... 3 6-paks of beer.
bryan13: LOL Poor Rage has only 3 6-paks instead of 4.
Kayak7: Chuckle/Chuckle
Scott G: Now lets be nice.

*****************RichW has left the room****************


****************Newbie3 has entered the room***********

Newbie3: Which system should I get?
TNGTony: well.... fasdfjhsdjfadhfjsdfhdkfjlhdaflksdhfsdlhfdsafbdfdsbfshdbfhsdbfdsahbfdsafhbdsfhbdsfabsdfshdbfdashbfadsbfsdfjlbsdfjasdbfalsdhbfdshfbdsfhdsfjsdjfbdsfasdfjbdasf.
John Corn: How 'bout them playoffs?
Jeff from Denver: The Avalanche are going all the way!

I better get to bed! :lol: 
So there you have it.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Rage, that was great :lol: - just like every chatroom I've visited. 

That's why I like the predictability of teen chats:

===========================

***** Marcie469 just logged in *****

Marcie469: hi all - wazzup
Pimplykid: howyadoin :hi:
Lilslut: hi mar 

***** New member BigHerbo just logged in *****

BigHerbo: wazzup people
Marcie469: hi herbo, welcum wazzup
Lilslut: sup?
Pimplykid: howyadoin
BigHerbo: hi marcie how old ru
Marcie469: 13, why???????
Marcie469: do i know u????
Lilslut: i thunk hes a perv
Pimplykid: howyadoin
Lilslut: pimpy yer OL is calling you
BigHerbo: Marcie hav u dun it yet????
Marcie469: dun what? oh. none of our bizzo pervo
Pimplykid: howyadoin
Pimplykid: byall, gotta go do my hw

***** Pimplykid just logged out *****

Lilslut469: by pimpy
Marcie469: bye pimps cya
BigHerbo: marcie, do u got yer . yet?
Lilslut: eeeeewww! G-R-OSS!!!
Marcie469: got what? oh none of your biz pervo *******
Marcie469: herbo how old ru
BigHerbo: 17 but i look a lot older
Lilslut: bye marcie my bf just called cya luvya l8r
Marcie469: bye gf luvya

***** Lilslut has logged out *****

BigHerbo: marcie we're alone now...
Marcie469: whatever
BigHerbo: do u want to talk?
Marcie469: what-ever. about what?
BigHerbo: marcie, do u like older men.....

===========================


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol: Someone has a little too much time on their hands


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Sorry John, I called you Joe. It was late and I was having a battle with insomia. I fixed that and added a new line for Chris.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Rage - that's the funniest thing you've posted yet! :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The poll is now closed. I think we have our answer.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

What's the chat server and port number?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow!!! I just read this thread for the first time today. I never realized that Rage had a sense of humor. That had to be one of the funniest things I have ever read here. Congrats Rage. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Did you take your humor pills that day?


----------

